# Help with Spitfire Originals



## odod (Jan 23, 2022)

Can someone kindly send me the Patches and Presets of Cinematic Percussion and Brass & Woodwind of Spitfire Originals, i have lost it somehow and the app does not allow me to reset anymore, i did contacted the support but until now there's no response. 

thanks in advance


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 23, 2022)

They'll respond and get you set back up. I've done it a few times already.


----------



## odod (Jan 23, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> They'll respond and get you set back up. I've done it a few times already.


maybe you can just share the presets and patches instead  i think there's a timezone different that makes the slow, i contacted them on saturday i think. it's monday here already


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 24, 2022)

Maybe you can just read the Spitfire EULA and just be patient.


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 24, 2022)

I am not sure that Support operates on Saturday & Sunday, so I'd imagine that there is quite a backlog when they show up to work on Monday morning.
Spitfire support is usually quite efficient; the staff will work down to your request.


----------

